# Wedding Couples & Graffiti walls



## Carol's Photography (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you ever used a graffiti wall to photograph your wedding couples. A found some pretty unique walls in some of the cities I've photographed in. I would love to see some photos of how you use the wall as your props. Please share!
I have a large blog post here :









Carol 
Website
Regina Award Winning Wedding Photographer - Your Wedding Your Way


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Carol,

I don't have any pictures but, and I don't know where you are, there is a side street in Melbourne Australia called De'Graves street and it is very common to she a wedding shoot coming specifically for the graffiti, so I reckon it's a popular theme worldwide .


----------



## Carol's Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never been, but Australia is 1 place I'd love to travel and see. If I ever get there I'll check out that street. Thx


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 2, 2015)

that first photo is a real beauty IMO


----------



## SurvivalDad (Apr 2, 2015)

Shot 1 is really cool. I'm not sure how you got that look. Her form fits right in the picture. Cool.


----------



## Carol's Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

Thx, it was a awesome dress

Carol
Website


----------

